# RAID 0 Status: Failed



## Diabolical999

What version of the Seagate drives are you using? I had 2 Seagate 7200.11's crap out on me for no reason in RAID 0, earlier this year.


----------



## Kryten

Ok, are you needing to boot from these drives?

I had this, gave me a bit of a fright one time, but it sorted itself out eventually

First things first. Turn off RAID and boot the PC. Go into the BIOS and see if the drives are visible.

If they're not visible, one of them has crapped itself adn you need an RMA, if they're visible, try setting RAID back again.

If, after that, it still doens't work, then I'm afraid your array has gotten corrupt and you need to start over


----------



## parityboy

If you have set the disks to RAID in the BIOS settings, then yes it should recognise them.

Was your RAID level 1 or 0? I'm not familiar with the ICH10R - is there a separate BIOS for it to do the actual RAID setup? Can you see your RAID in there?


----------



## Ictinike

If it's an ICH10R check my sig for a guide that has repaired this..

Make sure though it's the same cause if not you will lose everything.. Just saying do your
research..

It works each and everytime I've done it (3 times now) as well others..

Good luck!


----------



## Kryten

Again, I've had this same error.

Make sure both drives are being read, by disabling RAID and loading the BIOS. If they're showing in the BIOS, then try enabling RAID again.

Also, make sure you've enabled the right SATA sockets for the RAID. Seems daft to suggest this, but, well, it's a mistake I've made when I've been rushing through it.

If the drives show in the BIOS, and your RAID settings are ok, and it's still not working. Your array has corrupt. If the drives aren't showing in the BIOS (most likely just one of the pair) then that drive needs to go back via RMA.

I had a 3 month old WD drive do this to me. Luckily, I bought WD and they're alright for warrenties.


----------



## Sheira

Not sure what HDD drivers i had. The ones that comes with Win 7 install i guess.

Ok, i'll be more specific about what happens.

I load default BIOS settings. Restarted PC - then i noticed on booting screen, that RAID has status "Failed" and later message "Missing operating system" poped up. I went to BIOS, set up controller from normal to RAID, thought that would work. Restarted PC, but again everything same... So this is where I am at the moment.

What is level 1/0? I am not very familiar with RAID setups. ICH10R has separate "menu" or BIOS for this. Options are: Create new Raid, Delete RAID, Reset raid - that will delete all data tho.


----------



## parityboy

@OP

RAID 0 is for speed. If one drive fails, it's game over. RAID 1 is for uptime. If one drive fails, you keep going.

In the ICH10R BIOS, can you view an existing RAID? If so, what does it show?


----------



## Ictinike

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sheira* 
What is level 1/0? I am not very familiar with RAID setups. ICH10R has separate "menu" or BIOS for this. Options are: Create new Raid, Delete RAID, Reset raid - that will delete all data tho.

The Intel RAID Matrix BIOS hook comes up and when you see the messages `Failed` or `Member Disk(0)` etc I believe you hit CTL-I and that will take you to a special RAID BIOS where you can configure.

Again, if it's the Intel Matrix this is an all too common issue. The data is not gone per se but can't be accessed because if the RAID metadata.

It *CAN* be repaired if indeed this matches your situation read my guide below.


----------



## Sheira

Both drives are showing in BIOS, when disabled RAID.

@Ictinike: thats exactly what i'am seeing. I am gonna check your guide right now. Thanks

@parityboy: pretty much what Ictinike said. It shows the Volume 0 RAID, which has Failed status and in tab below there are two HDD's, one with status "Member Disk" and other "Non Raid disk"


----------



## Ictinike

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sheira* 
Both drives are showing in BIOS, when disabled RAID.

Then drives are fine and you most likely have the same issue I've had numerous times. Most, in fact, after flashing a new BIOS or resetting settings to default at times. ICH10R are a bit whack but again can be repaired *without data loss*.

[EDIT] I'm checking your sig board and that has an nVidia controller so that is most likely *not* ICH10R from Intel mate.. I'll keep checking but is this happening on the same board in your sig?


----------



## Kryten

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sheira* 
Both drives are showing in BIOS, when disabled RAID.

Ok, now see if there's a part of the BIOS for SATA settings. Mine are in the onboard settings.

I know mine's an Nvidia board, but I have to open a SATA menu and tell the BIOS which SATA sockets to be used as RAID (currently, mines 3 and 4) then I'd ahve to enter the RAID BIOS to set up an array.

Fortunately, your array is already set up, so you won't need to do that.

But, I'm 100% confident you've just not told the BIOS which SATA sockets to use for RAID. Which would explain the RAID BIOS giving the failed status. This happens every single time I reset my CMOS after a bad overclocking attempt. resetting the CMOS is similar to the BIOS defaults in that it clears all my previous settings.

EDIT:

I think you should count yourself lucky both drives are visible, too! That's always a good sign!


----------



## Ictinike

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kryten* 
I'm 100% confident you've just not told the BIOS which SATA sockets to use for RAID. Which would explain the RAID BIOS giving the failed status.

I agree Kyrten, his board has nVidia chipset so it's not an Intel thus my guide most likely will not help









I never did lose a RAID array on an nVidia chipset but had lost settings numerous times which, again, I agree is most likely the situation here.


----------



## Sheira

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ictinike* 
Then drives are fine and you most likely have the same issue I've had numerous times. Most, in fact, after flashing a new BIOS or resetting settings to default at times. ICH10R are a bit whack but again can be repaired *without data loss*.

[EDIT] I'm checking your sig board and that has an nVidia controller so that is most likely *not* ICH10R from Intel mate.. I'll keep checking but is this happening on the same board in your sig?

This is another machine, my new i7 build which i bought 3 days ago. Motherboard is UD5, which has ICH10R.

Sorry, didnt have time to upgrade my sig









atm trying to find where in bios i assign drives to sockets... not sure if this bios even have this option. If i cant get it, i will try the guide!


----------



## Kryten

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ictinike* 
I agree Kyrten, his board has nVidia chipset so it's not an Intel thus my guide most likely will not help









I never did lose a RAID array on an nVidia chipset but had lost settings numerous times which, again, I agree is most likely the situation here.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sheira* 
This is another machine, my new i7 build which i bought 3 days ago. Motherboard is UD5, which has ICH10R.

Sorry, didnt have time to upgrade my sig









atm trying to find where in bios i assign drives to sockets... not sure if this bios even have this option. If i cant get it, i will try the guide!


All the same, it's still likely you just need to tell the BIOS which sockets to be used as RAID!

I have to go now, but I'll leave you in the capable hands of Ictinike!

EDIT:

have a look under the onboard settings, or near the USB settings, or near hardware monitoring! It'll be there somewhere!


----------



## Ictinike

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sheira* 
This is another machine, my new i7 build which i bought 3 days ago. Motherboard is UD5, which has ICH10R.

Sorry, didnt have time to upgrade my sig









Ahhh well grats on the new build *AND* having ICH10R then I'm telling you it can be fixed, seen it too many times now, your issue









I'm just fearful of helping the non established masses, no disrespect, on RAID issues because it can go either way. You could get your array back with my guide I'm fairly sure however it could go wrong and you could lose everything however it's not anything less than what you have now.

Again, no disrespect here, but not knowing much about RAID setups it might not be something you wish to employ. Sure it get's you gains on your system and I'm for all learning (which I know your apt at doing) but losing critical data on a setup you might not know how to work -or- possibly repair is a tough choice. I hope you get what I'm saying here..


----------



## Sheira

Ictinike: are you using F7 BIOS? There is optopm "Smart Backup", does it need to be in "RAID 0 (Performance)" mode? Just wondering, becouse i had it like that, and it didnt seem to reset after i cleared bios settings.

edit: Sure, i understand, but at this point i have nothing to loose, only lots of hours from my time, which i spent configuring my new windows install. So even if this goes wrong, i am glad i learn new things about raid, how to deal with it, what i need to avoid in future, etc.


----------



## Ictinike

What BIOS? Award?

If so I can possibly take some screeshots of my BIOS and up them here shortly if that would help you. Must reboot, BIOS capture and log back in so take me a few and dinner is incoming









Let me know though. What's the new board btw? I'm replying and maybe you already stated.. Model and name, etc


----------



## Ictinike

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sheira* 
Ictinike: are you using F7 BIOS? There is optopm "Smart Backup", does it need to be in "RAID 0 (Performance)" mode? Just wondering, becouse i had it like that, and it didnt seem to reset after i cleared bios settings/

I'm running F9 on my UD3P which isn't yours but similar. As for that smart backup that's used for XP only I believe.. I've never used nor touched it.

Let me get some BIOS screenshots from my F9 which I"m sure are the same for the drives/RAID as your UD5. Be Right back.


----------



## Sheira

Award BIOS, F7 - which is newest for this board. The board is Gigabyte UD5.

The Smart Backup thing, i set it to RAID 0 even before I created this RAID array (and before windows install)

@Kryten:

Couldnt find it yet, I see the positions of HDDs (They are listed as "ports"), but thats it. I think i cannot change those fields. Laters mate and thanks for your help!


----------



## Ictinike

Just a few more mins.. Took these shots with my BB Curve and since reloading Vista I failed to install the software.. Doing that now I hope


----------



## Sheira

Well, i think at this point i done everything i could in BIOS, i guess i'll move on and follow the guide.

Reading the guide, first step says:

1. Reset both HDs to non-member using Intel BIOS utility - the utility warns that all data will be lost - in fact only metadata is lost and can be recreated using steps below.

I suppose this is same as "Reset Disk to non-RAID" - thats how it is in my RAID options menu. It warns me, that all data will be deleted, if i do this.

edit: Take your time mate, i'll wait.


----------



## Ictinike

Here we go.. order of importance and what I have setup..

Going to post these then eat some dinner real quick or wife will banish me to the cave again tonight.. Then I'll be back to checkup.

Image 1: Set the BIOS RAID Controller










Image 2: Your RAID Setup Choices










Image 3: What you should see for drives, once you set the above setting, save BIOS and reboot coming BACK into BIOS.










Image 4: Set RAID Volume as the first boot device










Image 5: The Intel Matrix Storage Utility


----------



## Sheira

Images 1-3 are identical to what i have set. Maybe except some unrelated things, like Azalia codec, which i have on "Auto". Image 4 - I dont see any RAID volume, only "SCSI-0 : ST35006AS" (and my two externals). Last image is indeed same as mine BIOS for RAID indeed.


----------



## macsbeach98

Two externals (as in drives)unplug them and just follow the manual Instructions I have flashed my bios, loaded defaults and havnt had a problem setting it back up either time


----------



## Ictinike

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sheira*


Images 1-3 are identical to what i have set. Maybe except some unrelated things, like Azalia codec, which i have on "Auto". Image 4 - I dont see any RAID volume, only "SCSI-0 : ST35006AS" (and my two externals). Last image is indeed same as mine BIOS for RAID indeed.


Back, thanks









OK, now to see that image 4: RAID Volume you need to set the settings prior and reboot. Come back into BIOS and check (I'm sure you did)

On Image 5 do you see 1 or more disks that show as do NOT show as `Member Disk(0)`? That 3rd drive in the 5th image is just an additional drive NOT in the array.


----------



## Sheira

Quote:



Originally Posted by *macsbeach98*


Two externals (as in drives)unplug them and just follow the manual Instructions I have flashed my bios, loaded defaults and havnt had a problem setting it back up either time


With the guide Ictinike posted, right? Well i might try that, but i dont think i have working HDD (other than 2 i am using). Same with Win XP install disk









Can it be done with an external HDD?


----------



## Sheira

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ictinike*


Back, thanks









OK, now to see that image 4: RAID Volume you need to set the settings prior and reboot. Come back into BIOS and check (I'm sure you did)

On Image 5 do you see 1 or more disks that show as do NOT show as `Member Disk(0)`? That 3rd drive in the 5th image is just an additional drive NOT in the array.


Wb. Image 5 - I see 1 RAID array, volume 0, with status failed. Below it two Physical Disks, Volume 4 - Non-Raid Disk, Volume 5 - Member Disk (0).


----------



## Ictinike

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sheira*


With the guide Ictinike posted, right? Well i might try that, but i dont think i have working HDD (other than 2 i am using). Same with Win XP install disk









Can it be done with an external HDD?


Well I have a repair CD/DVD that has a bootable Linux image with tools to diagnose and repair situations much like this









The one I use is called Ultimate Boot CD and I put those other utilities in the guide on a flash USB drive to use them.


----------



## Ictinike

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sheira*


Wb. Image 5 - I see 1 RAID array, volume 0, with status failed. Below it two Physical Disks, Volume 4 - Non-Raid Disk, Volume 5 - Member Disk (0).


OK and one last check but that Volume 4 is, to your knowledge, the ~other~ drive that was with the array w/ Volume 5?

If so then indeed I believe you've been hit by this bug/issue with ICH10R and my guide is what you can use to repair it. I warn again however that it's not for the faint of heart









It takes a lot the first time to do what is stated there because it goes against everything you might know. `Delete the RAID partition?` I know, crazy and I took some time initially to think about if I wanted to go through it.

In the end however the drives were NOT going to fix themselves as well if I lost everything again, as I had in the past with this issue, I would have to simply re-install everything again and take the loss.

If you think there is another possible way to repair or safe the array, which their may be, then investigate other options.

Once you've made up your mind and decided to go the route explained in the guide let me know and I'll try to walk you through it as easily as I can in the methods we have currently


----------



## Sheira

To be honest I am not sure about the Volume number. I should have paid more attention to what i am doing... well, now is too late.

So, this is quite hard choice now. I would take the option n. 1 (follow to guide and get it fixed), but i am not sure if am capable of doing all that in less time, that i would spent reinstalling the OS. Again, i dont keep any critical data on my HDD's or anything like that - only OS itself and bunch of programs for work (which are PITA to configure), for my personal use, games, hardware tools...

Problematic is step 3 in the guide. I have one free IDE disk, but i am not sure whether it is working or not. Now, lets say i could get bootable XP disk somehow. Then all i need to do is install the OS, download the program? It will restore the RAID array and then i just disconnect the IDE disk and i am back, fully recovered. Is that about right?









... OR, i delete the RAID volume, reinstall the OS, configure and tune it according to my needs. And THEN make sure i am prepare to issues like this one.

btw. back to step n. 3 - does it need to be XP, or Win7 would do?


----------



## Ictinike

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sheira* 
To be honest I am not sure about the Volume number. I should have paid more attention to what i am doing... well, now is too late.

So, this is quite hard choice now. I would take the option n. 1 (follow to guide and get it fixed), but i am not sure if am capable of doing all that in less time, that i would spent reinstalling the OS. Again, i dont keep any critical data on my HDD's or anything like that - only OS itself and bunch of programs for work (which are PITA to configure), for my personal use, games, hardware tools...

Problematic is step 3 in the guide. I have one free IDE disk, but i am not sure whether it is working or not. Now, lets say i could get bootable XP disk somehow. Then all i need to do is install the OS, download the program? It will restore the RAID array and then i just disconnect the IDE disk and i am back, fully recovered. Is that about right?









First choice is yours totally. I know what and how you feel. If you have no critical data and it's just re-installation it might be easier on your time and mindset to just re-establish the array and lose what you have

HOWEVER

If you prefer the other option, which I think would be an EXCELLENT way to learn something new that may also completely solve your problems then by all means lets get you working the process!









As for the IDE drive hook up; yes you could do that however that will take more time. If you have the ability however to make a bootCD or bootDVD (read Ultimate Boot CD from my prior posts) you essentially have Windows XP, bootable OS, on a disc









This way, you won't have to go through the IDE route, have full diagnostics on the bootCD/DVD and then, as I had done, use the utilities listed in the guide off a thumb flash drive.

First step is to get a BootCD (I prefer Ultimate BootCD) made so you can boot into the disc.

Second step is to download both the guide and print (or view on another PC) and the software that's used.

Get that far, if you wish, and I'll check back









[Edit] Ultimate BootCD does however require you to have an XP Disc with you as it copies the source OS files and rebuilds an image you can boot from the CD.

If you don't have this option there are other easier boot CD's that just come with a Mini-DOS like DrDos that just boots up at a command prompt. The tools in the guide will still work however USB support might not work since your not in windows. If you go this route, before you burn the mini-DOS CD, copy over the tools from the guide to the disc and burn all of it so you have both the BootCD as well the tools you'll need going forward.


----------



## Sheira

Ok. If i understand right, i dont need additional Hard drive, when i get the Ultimate Boot CD? I can do that quite easily, as i am on my laptop now. I boot up, download the utilities and run them... If this is the case, i think i'll give it a shot









edit: wrong, i dont download them, but run them from my USB stick


----------



## Ictinike

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sheira* 
Ok. If i understand right, i dont need additional Hard drive, when i get the Ultimate Boot CD? I can do that quite easily, as i am on my laptop now. I boot up, download the utilities and run them... If this is the case, i think i'll give it a shot









edit: wrong, i dont download them, but run them from my USB stick

If you lappy has the ability to burn a CD then yes, make the boot cd and either include in the cd the utilities -or- the cd and put utilities on a usb stick.

These boards support USB drives nateively I believe but again I've only really used the Ultimate Boot CD. Getting to this point, a boot cd where you can run the utilities (DOS or Windows) is the crucial first step.


----------



## Sheira

Quote:

[Edit] Ultimate BootCD does however require you to have an XP Disc with you as it copies the source OS files and rebuilds an image you can boot from the CD.

If you don't have this option there are other easier boot CD's that just come with a Mini-DOS like DrDos that just boots up at a command prompt. The tools in the guide will still work however USB support might not work since your not in windows. If you go this route, before you burn the mini-DOS CD, copy over the tools from the guide to the disc and burn all of it so you have both the BootCD as well the tools you'll need going forward.
Oh i see... So its not that easy.


----------



## Sheira

I need to think about this. Checking if i have any free DVDs/CDs and perhaps some old and totally legal XP copy







I'll be back in few.


----------



## Sheira

Wohoo. Found a XP (legal, to my surprise) disc and got some DVD-RWs as well. Looks like i am in!









Downloaded the UBCD4 and TestDisk tool. I will burn it on DVD. Should i use Dos/9 or WinXp+ version of TestDisk btw?

Currently i am running UBCD4, it asked for path for Windows files, so i selected my DVDR drive (With XP disc in) and now it copies files on my C: and hopefully creating image afterwards.

It is 2AM here, hopefully i can get this done before the sun goes up.


----------



## Ictinike

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sheira* 
Wohoo. Found a XP (legal, to my surprise) disc and got some DVD-RWs as well. Looks like i am in!









Downloaded the UBCD4 and TestDisk tool. I will burn it on DVD. Should i use Dos/9 or WinXp+ version of TestDisk btw?

Well UBCD4 is XP so I've used that but there also *should* be a TestDisk for DOS built into the UBCD4 by default (check the build settings)

If not, you could possibly get both win and dos versions on your thumb drive and use either.


----------



## Sheira

Cool. I will burn both version on my recovery CD and back it up on USB stick as well. Still copying files from XP CD.

Also, reading TestDisk guides... it should detect my "non-member" volume right after start or do i need to select it manually?


----------



## Sheira

While creating an image, it warns me that creating from OEM version of XP can be sometimes problematic. I guess I'll take that risk... 0 errors thought during the process.


----------



## Ictinike

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sheira* 
Cool. I will burn both version on my recovery CD and back it up on USB stick as well. Still copying files from XP CD.

Also, reading TestDisk guides... it should detect my "non-member" volume right after start or do i need to select it manually?

Right.. what you are basically doing is this..

By setting the volumes of both drives BACK to standard, non-RAID volumes, your not removing data but more like a partition table; the metadata.

Your just taking the configuration away, then re-creating the array again with the same settings (that is crucial, you can't change the parameters such as which order or stripe size (hope you remember or just used defaults) so essentially you put BACK the metadata that correctly that was corrupt causing the NonMember disk issue.

Once you do that however the drives need to be `kick started` a bit so that metadata, while now correct, still isn't accessble or usable. The TestDisk will restore and find the pieces of the drive contents physically and data wise and re-link them back to the new metadata you've created thus making this work.

It sounds complicated but in theory it's not. Just like a lost partition table can be restored by disc utilities this is basically the same thing but for a RAID. Now, this won't work with all RAID failures, only those on ICH10R and where the drives are fine. Using nVidia you might be SOL.


----------



## Ictinike

Make sure to follow the steps in the guide as they are presented.

Don't try to shortcut it as I've tried and it doesn't work









The step where you remove the RAID metadata, reboot and re-establish the same settings again must be done BEFORE the TestDisk.


----------



## Sheira

Burning the recovery CD, so meanwhile I will go ahead and do steps 1 and 2.

I think i understand the process now, atleast to the point i feel like i have a clue what am i doing. Thanks for explanation.

It is 100% ICH10R, so hopefully it will work. If not, well, atleast I learn something that i might need in future. I was quite happy with performance of disks in RAID array, so i'd like to keep it that way. Just being prepared next time


----------



## Ictinike

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sheira* 
Burning the recovery CD, so meanwhile I will go ahead and do steps 1 and 2.

I think i understand the process now, atleast to the point i feel like i have a clue what am i doing. Thanks for explanation.

It is 100% ICH10R, so hopefully it will work. If not, well, atleast I learn something that i might need in future. I was quite happy with performance of disks in RAID array, so i'd like to keep it that way. Just being prepared next time









Oh yea RAID performance is sweet and I wouldn't live with out it now so it's a good thing as well learning something new even if it fixes your issues, which I believe, it shall..

Oh boy, I'm hedging a lot now









Keep me informed, going to tend my boys before getting them in bed for the night so I'll be in and out to keep tabs mate!


----------



## Sheira

Hehe. There are far worse things, that could happen to my HDD's. So it is no biggie, i will survive. If it will work however (I believe it will







), it is enourmous timesaver.

If anything, you just made me to create my very first recovery DVD, for what i'll be thankful in numereus situations in future, i am sure.







I see it has memtest and other useful tools - great stuff!

Alright, i did steps 1 & 2, booting up UBCD4....


----------



## Sheira

Got it running. It doesnt seem to recognize my USB drive, so i have to figure out another way to get it there.

edit: lol - I can just download it, while in UBCD4. It appears so...


----------



## Ictinike

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sheira* 
Got it running. It doesnt seem to recognize my USB drive, so i have to figure out another way to get it there.

edit: lol - I can just download it, while in UBCD4. It appears so...

Yea UBCD has built in networking support.. I've diagnosed an entire dead system a time or two and used the internet to research what I was doing while on said system with UBCD









Sorry about the USB not being able.. Not sure why not, mine has always worked while in UBCD. Your doing fine.. check back in a few more mins


----------



## Sheira

Ok - got it.

I'm in TestDisk. In this menu
i selected anylise. It didnt find nothing at first (oh, it said something like "No partition is bootable), but it suggested me to quick search. Now it is searching... under it i can see twp NTFS partitions (or whatever that means) and some number. One is flagged as "System Reserved". Still searching.... or analysing the cylinders (thats what it says)


----------



## Ictinike

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sheira* 
Ok - got it.

I'm in TestDisk. In this menu
i selected anylise. It didnt find nothing at first, but it suggested me to quick search. Now it is searching... under it i can see twp NTFS partitions (or whatever that means) and some number. One is flagged as "System Reserved". Still searching....

When i click "Analyse"

Hmm.. How big does it say the "System Reserved" one is? As big as your RAID array was?

Also, let the search, but if it fails I believe UBCD (in the disk tools menu) there is an older version of TestDesk that I may have used last to get this working.

If this downloaded version fails, try the other and report back.

Be back in 10

[edit]

If you have something like this









Your getting there.. one of those partitions should be the same size as your RAID array and it should only be 1 partition on the array (unless you reserved space on the drives NOT setup for the array)

NTFS = NT (as in Windows NT) File System

You array should also show as a P or Primary partion, not an E, Extended.


----------



## firepro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Diabolical999* 
What version of the Seagate drives are you using? I had 2 Seagate 7200.11's crap out on me for no reason in RAID 0, earlier this year.

I have had problems w/ 7200.11 5oogb,32meg cashe. this and the 1tb have the same issue. try the seagate seatools disc that came with the drive ,if not oem, or seagate site. you have a 3 ( ? ) yr warrantee, i sent i back and had it returned in 1 week.


----------



## Ictinike

Once it finds them and you think that indeed is the array size and partition, make sure to Write the changes to the drives and when asked for further searching you can select no.

Again, this all depends on the size of the array in the Intel Storage matrix BIOS. If you by chance made the array as a 64k stripe size and when you remade it earlier you chose 128k stripe they won't align and it won't work. They have to be the same size which doing RAID you should know or remember


----------



## Sheira

Yes, i used 128k for both. Think i also used same name for Volume.

Well, still searching.. at 75%. The screen you posted, i wish i remember what exactly was on it, i only remember the "No bootable disk" part. When this seach ends, i'll go there again and post what i see.


----------



## Sheira

Well the result of search is "The following partition cant be recovered" Size of this partition is 1953327104 - no idea if it is my RAID array.


----------



## Sheira

I clicked continue and now i am on this kind of screen









I only see 1 partition, size 204800 [System Reserved]

Something is telling me "Structure: OK" is not what i would like to see here.

edit: when i accept, that it will also search for partitions created in vista, it brings the results instantly -

* HPFS - NTFS - 204800 [System Reserved]
P HPFS - NTFS - 1953327104


----------



## Ictinike

OK, sorry late on this mate..

Manuveur on that partition and hit the enter key, then if there is a place to W -Write the table hold up.. Let me download and check what mine shows.

Something's not right I'm thinkin.. :\\

[Edit] What I first run this I forgot and maybe their site didn't mention you *must* pick the device you think ist here.

for example they will disks as physical disks
Disk /dev/sda
Disk /dev/sdb

You want to run the analyze on the first device in the array configuration. Most cases this is dev/sda but if you might have done something odd (not sure you did, just a possibility) then you want /dev/sdb

In this example, here are how mine are listed now running fine:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TestDisk*
Select a media (use Arrow keys, then press Enter):
Disk /dev/sda - 500 GB / 465 GiB (RO) - Intel Raid 0 Volume
Disk /dev/sdb - 500 GB / 465 GiB (RO) - WDC WD50 00AACS-00ZUB
Disk /dev/sdg - 18 MB / 17 MiB (RO) - TigerJet HardDisk
Drive Y: - 10 MB / 10 MiB (RO) - TigerJet CD-ROM

You'll see both /dev/sda and sdb are the 500GB drives I have in array, /sda is the primary in the array because you can see it has Intel Raid 0 Volume as the volume name. The other, tho still in the RAID still shows it's standard identification (WDC WD50 yadda)

I would do the analyze on the first device to find the partion of the RAID array striped over both drives.


----------



## Ictinike

Here is once I chose /sda and then the Intel option and finally Analyze

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TestDisk*
TestDisk 6.11.3, Data Recovery Utility, May 2009
Christophe GRENIER <[email protected]>
http://www.cgsecurity.org

Disk /dev/sda - 500 GB / 465 GiB - CHS 60801 255 63
Current partition structure:
Partition Start End Size in sectors

1 * HPFS - NTFS 0 32 33 60801 145 16 976775168 [RAID0]

*=Primary bootable P=Primary L=Logical E=Extended D=Deleted
[Quick Search] [ Backup ]
Try to locate partition

You can see my array is detected and did so in like .003 seconds









Let me get some screens it might be easier..

But once there I hit Search and it comes back with the image with the Green bar. this is the RAID partition and you should be able to hit P to list the files. If you see directories and files listed then that most likely is your array.


----------



## Ictinike

Let me get my boys in the sack and I'll come back.. Maybe voice chat and take this off the OCN site for awhile as not to clog everyone else up?


----------



## Sheira

I only had 2 options, other one being the DVD-ROM, so i am pretty sure i selected right disk. It also states correct amount of space (see screens below)

I took some screens. First one is result of search, second one is what i see, after i hit "continue".


















And the screen after that









(Sorry for messy screens, couldnt be bothered to crop them at this time)

I see you have ICQ, do you mind if i add you?


----------



## Ictinike

Yep I think that's your bogey.. Hit P on that screen and see if you see similar files/directories such as mine below:










If you do then that most likely is your RAID array









hit q to quit that screen and then ENTER to continue which should ask you to Write the changes, follow the prompts and write the partition record.

ICQ I've not had in years, never updated my profile.

I can do GoogleTalk if you want either chat or voice if your up for it..


----------



## Sheira

I dont have any clients on this laptop, but web ui should do just fine.

BTW. This one doesnt seem to be RAID array. Only few files in there.


----------



## Ictinike

Update!










I take cash, checks and diners card









Well done mate, she fought hard but in the end persistance and superior skills took her back from the clutches of darkness!

She lives again!

Cheers!

~Ictinike


----------



## Sheira

Morning.

What a great day. I can do some gaming, instead of bothering with reinstallation/configuration and whatnot of fresh OS install.

Of course this couldnt happen without great help from Ictinike, for what i am really thankfull. I owe you big time mate


----------



## Ictinike

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sheira* 
Morning.

What a great day. I can do some gaming, instead of bothering with reinstallation/configuration and whatnot of fresh OS install.

Of course this couldnt happen without great help from Ictinike, for what i am really thankfull. I owe you big time mate









hehe.. Enjoy it mate! Game some up for me cause I won't be able to today









Been up already 23hrs without sleep and have a family function here at dinner so I'm trying to make it the 30hrs then die, lol.


----------



## Lyall

I just wanted to say Ictinike, WOW, that was extremely nice of you helping that guy getting his RAID sorted. Also your guide helped me recover my RAID 0 failure. Thanks. +Rep.


----------



## serialtoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kryten* 
Ok, are you needing to boot from these drives?

I had this, gave me a bit of a fright one time, but it sorted itself out eventually

First things first. Turn off RAID and boot the PC. Go into the BIOS and see if the drives are visible.

If they're not visible, one of them has crapped itself adn you need an RMA, if they're visible, try setting RAID back again.

If, after that, it still doens't work, then I'm afraid your array has gotten corrupt and you need to start over









I was about to post about my RAID 0 getting corrupt, but decided to just quote you. This is exactly what happen. Ive been slowly upgrading my PC the last few weeks. I bought 2 OCZ Vertex SSD drives and put them in RAID 0 config. Everything was running top shape till i decided to use Windows 7 RC. Thats when all the problems started. My MBR would corrupt every time i would shut down the PC. So i broke the raid, rebuilt it and then re-installed Windows 7 again. So far everything was cool. I decided to go the Frys Electronics (California enthusiast chain) cause i was told the CM HAF 932 was on sale at 114$. So i went, sure enough...on SALE!!!! I purchased it, got home and started to migrate from my POS Antec P180. I recorded the ports that my RAID was connected to. Upon boot up of the new case install, the raid was corrupt. JUST....LIKE...THAT! Same everything, different case. Just goes to show how...flimsy these raid builds are (or at least mine is). Sorry for the long post...its Monday, im at work...and im bored.


----------



## afraid

Hi,

Nice guide. You have given me some....hope.









I am trying to recover my RAID 5 array after what was thought to be a motherboard failure.

Turns out it was my CPU. After replacing the CPU I am met with two of my five disks being labeled as non-member disks.

The board I am using is an ABIT IP35 Pro with ICH9R Controller.

I actually went and also bought a Gigabyte EP45-UD3LR which has the ICH10R Controller (but its back in its box as there's nothing wrong with my ABIT as first thought).

*Is it possible to run through your process using the ICH9R Controller?*

Thank you for your help.


----------



## cisko

Hey all!
I just ran into this thread as i'm trying to reset a raid5 that has the same problem.
I reset a new raid5 identically, booted up on my other HD in vista (safe mode) and ran the testdisk program, found my partition and files, wrote the partition data (at least I think I did)...

Then, when I reboot, no matter what, I see my raid5 marked as "initialize" and then in vista, it starts initializing... (which is why I was using vista in safe mode)

Anyone would mind giving me a little help? I'm stuck here...
(By the way, what is it doing exactly, when it "initializes"??


----------



## CodeCoding

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cisko* 
Hey all!
I just ran into this thread as i'm trying to reset a raid5 that has the same problem.
I reset a new raid5 identically, booted up on my other HD in vista (safe mode) and ran the testdisk program, found my partition and files, wrote the partition data (at least I think I did)...

Then, when I reboot, no matter what, I see my raid5 marked as "initialize" and then in vista, it starts initializing... (which is why I was using vista in safe mode)

Anyone would mind giving me a little help? I'm stuck here...
(By the way, what is it doing exactly, when it "initializes"??

Same thing happened to me, did you lose all your data?


----------



## Cford88

Hey Guys,

I have a similar problem after a bios upgrade to F11 on a GA-EX58-UD3R. I was able to get the system booted back into Win 7 by changing the Bios back to Raid but I have one disk that says Non Raid Member in both the Raid Bios and Intel Matrix Storage Utility. Will the guide work in my situation as well?


----------



## Jabour

I Have the same problem ! I solve it with little different steps! Here whats happened:

I have RAID10 ( 0+1) on a GIGABYTE GA-Z87X-UD3H with Windows 7 64 bits. Also it's the OS boot drive, and last backup made in 4 months ago









I hit accidentaly my PC Power button and it got hibernate mode ( I never use that! )
When I turned it back on, it's asked about boot disk.
In BIOS configuration it was not anymore in RAID mode.








I switched it back, and in RAID Setup Utility (CTRL+I ) all HDs was in non-RAID









After reading all posts about RAID BIOS lost setup I decide to re-create my RAID10 with same configuration was before and got scared about the message: "YOU WILL LOST ALL DATA ARE YOU SURE?." I closed my eyes and pressed "Y"

After boot again, I used Windows 7 boot disk pre-install kit with pen drive containing testdisk ( for windows). There I saw all files and got relived







!

But re-creating file system and MBR seems not to work, after that even PC BIOS ( hitting DEL like hell !! LOL ) wont get in.
I was geting a black screen after RAID Setup Utility prompts out. I had to destroy again, by switching back the HDs in non-RAID ( Raid Configuration Utility (CTRL+I) still works. And than I re-created again RAID 10.

In second time I used Windows 7 boot install disk and ask to recovery/repair Windows, using boot problem issues, I think it re-created th partition and MBR and worked like a charm !























So, if anyone has this problem, it's very simple to solve, the steps are:

- Re-create you RAID with same configuration was before.
- Use your OS install boot disk and recover/repair your instalation by choossing boot problems.

PS: The only thing I thought was very strange was: Why hibernate action on your PC can destroy your RAID configuration ?


----------



## Lord Xeb

There was likely a fault someplace either on the drive or the controller that caused some kind of silent event. When the computer hibernated, the event occurred and caused corruption someplace in the stripped array. I pray to god you have a backup. If that puppy goes, there is a strong likelihood you are not coming back.


----------



## Jabour

My last full backup was in November 2013







, since I bring all back







by rebuilding RAID and restoring MBR.
I will schedule one full this weekend and start use more cloud for most important things!


----------



## gh0st84

THIS IS THE BEST FORUM EVER!!!!!!

i just recovered 4tbs of raid 0 setup in just a matter of minutes!!!!!!! MINUTES!!!!!!!

to all users you definitly need to read carefully the tutorial on wiki. You will be glad that you spent the 30min reading it.


----------

